
Open-world games are broken, and Nintendo spent 2017 trying to fix them - joeyespo
https://www.avclub.com/open-world-games-are-broken-and-nintendo-spent-2017-tr-1820333889
======
grawprog
I agree with him about open world games. I'm pretty tired of them. They're
really all the same at this point and the amount of pointless things to do is
getting overwhelming.

I disagree with him about Zelda though. I was fairly disappointed with it. But
I'm a fairly big fan of item progression style games like the classic Zelda
games or Metroid so it could be my disappointment it the lack of any kind of
feeling of progression whatsoever in the game. Exploring the map is fun and
all but in the end I've played too many videogames and realize no matter how
big and awesome the world seems, it's still a big fake world with nothing
really in it. I like having a reason to explore and pretty digital trees and
mountains just isn't enough. If I want that I'll go for a hike. I'd rather go
look at real trees and mountains than pretend ones if given the choice. I play
videogames to do things. Zelda really felt like they took all the pointless
parts of open world games and made an entire game around it. Pointless
impermanent items, collecting random crap for crafting, exploring an empty
world for the sake of scenery; while taking away the few things that make
those games good a sense of progression, things to find and do around the
world that affect the progression or mechanics of the game l, the feeling that
your actions has some effect on the world.

Miyamoto's reasonings for making the game this way seem ridiculous also. The
quote I read said he came in and spent almost an hour climbing a tree then
told everyone to make the game about that. It was also apparently to difficult
to find a way to stop people from collecting items in the order they wanted so
the said fuck it and removed all the items.

Mario on the other hand is pretty fucking awesome. Best one since Mario 64.

